# Black Magic's 3.8 V-6 motor mounts.



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

A few years back we starting offering a replacement motor mount for the Buick/ Olds/ pontiac and caddy motor mounts..After a lot of hopping with our 100 Plus inche shop car, I found some weaknesses

We will be offering this style from now on out for $150.00 .


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

This new design allows the top of the mount to rest on the cradle edge of motor, this helps to take the brute force when hopping.
The poly ureathane bushings are replaceable if the do wear out, and motor mount can be drilled or welded to top of frame...


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

ANY AVAIL ,, SBC 350 V8 ?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We do offer a SBC mount, they are $125.00 
we can set motor height stock , or slightly higher for different oil pan configurations...Just let them know when ordering you want an higher offset mount.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks I'll Be Ordering me a pair 2mrw!!! & Congrats on making those Marzocchi GEARZ Better I Can't Wait To Get one in my piston


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

El Callejero said:


> Thanks I'll Be Ordering me a pair 2mrw!!! & Congrats on making those Marzocchi GEARZ Better I Can't Wait To Get one in my piston


:thumbsup:


----------



## mikemorones (Jun 28, 2013)

You offer these for olds 307


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

mikemorones said:


> You offer these for olds 307


yes we do.. the same price as the 3.8 v-6 motor mounts


----------



## mikemorones (Jun 28, 2013)

How much are the adell 2 dumps chrome and polished


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good ron.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

A few years back we starting offering a replacement motor mount for the Buick/ Olds/ pontiac and caddy motor mounts..After a lot of hopping with our 100 Plus inche shop car, I found some weaknesses

We will be offering this style from now on out for $150.00 .


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:around:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> A few years back we starting offering a replacement motor mount for the Buick/ Olds/ pontiac and caddy motor mounts..After a lot of hopping with our 100 Plus inche shop car, I found some weaknesses
> 
> We will be offering this style from now on out for $150.00 .



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]:wave:
*****
:h5:
**********
:h5: :h5:
***************
:h5::h5::h5:
********************
:h5::h5::h5::h5:

_*
we will be closed dec. 25th-29th 
open on the 30th-31st
& closed again from the 1st-5th..

merry x-mas to all & have a happy & safe new year.. black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## rexxnfx2010 (Nov 19, 2010)

id like a set for g body with a sbc 305...how much sipped to 44667?


----------



## rexxnfx2010 (Nov 19, 2010)

_*please pm me asap. thanks *_


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

those are nice.might have to use these instead of the old design i havent used yet.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

rexxnfx2010 said:


> id like a set for g body with a sbc 305...how much sipped to 44667?


125$.. plus ship'n 25$



rexxnfx2010 said:


> _*please pm me asap. thanks *_


pm sent



flaked85 said:


> those are nice.might have to use these instead of the old design i havent used yet.


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

A few years back we starting offering a replacement motor mount for the Buick/ Olds/ pontiac and caddy motor mounts..After a lot of hopping with our 100 Plus inche shop car, I found some weaknesses

We will be offering this style from now on out for $150.00 .

























This new design allows the top of the mount to rest on the cradle edge of motor, this helps to take the brute force when hopping.
The poly ureathane bushings are replaceable if the do wear out, and motor mount can be drilled or welded to top of frame...

We do offer a SBC mount, they are $125.00 
we can set motor height stock , or slightly higher for different oil pan configurations...Just let them know when ordering you want an higher offset mount.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

A few years back we starting offering a replacement motor mount for the Buick/ Olds/ pontiac and caddy motor mounts..After a lot of hopping with our 100 Plus inche shop car, I found some weaknesses

We will be offering this style from now on out for $150.00 .

























This new design allows the top of the mount to rest on the cradle edge of motor, this helps to take the brute force when hopping.
The poly ureathane bushings are replaceable if the do wear out, and motor mount can be drilled or welded to top of frame...

We do offer a SBC mount, they are $125.00 
we can set motor height stock , or slightly higher for different oil pan configurations...Just let them know when ordering you want an higher offset mount.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*we jus got back into town from the kentucy.. had some car trouble along the way back.. oj been hold'n it down for us while we was gone.. but he was the only 1 here.. so please allow for some extra time on your orders.. & for thos that could not get thru please give us a call back.. thanks for your understanding.. BMH*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

A few years back we starting offering a replacement motor mount for the Buick/ Olds/ pontiac and caddy motor mounts..After a lot of hopping with our 100 Plus inche shop car, I found some weaknesses

We will be offering this style from now on out for $150.00 .

























This new design allows the top of the mount to rest on the cradle edge of motor, this helps to take the brute force when hopping.
The poly ureathane bushings are replaceable if the do wear out, and motor mount can be drilled or welded to top of frame...

We do offer a SBC mount, they are $125.00 
we can set motor height stock , or slightly higher for different oil pan configurations...Just let them know when ordering you want an higher offset mount.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

Would this work for a 4.3 v6 on the luxury sports?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

LilBuick said:


> Would this work for a 4.3 v6 on the luxury sports?


yes


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

A few years back we starting offering a replacement motor mount for the Buick/ Olds/ pontiac and caddy motor mounts..After a lot of hopping with our 100 Plus inche shop car, I found some weaknesses

We will be offering this style from now on out for $150.00 .

























This new design allows the top of the mount to rest on the cradle edge of motor, this helps to take the brute force when hopping.
The poly ureathane bushings are replaceable if the do wear out, and motor mount can be drilled or welded to top of frame...

We do offer a SBC mount, they are also $150.00 
we can set motor height stock , or slightly higher for different oil pan configurations...Just let them know when ordering you want an higher offset mount.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

whats the word on them thangs.:drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout: jus been a lil behind.. should be get'n out all the mtr mount orders soon.. thanks for your patients


----------



## low84monte (Jul 26, 2010)

do you have them avaliable for a v8


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

low84monte said:


> do you have them avaliable for a v8


Yes


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

will these mounts an brackets fit a 77 Caddy coupe if so i'll take a pair just what the caddy needs cuzz the old ones are bent up pm me :bowrofl:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

MrMrFootball82 said:


> will these mounts an brackets fit a 77 Caddy coupe if so i'll take a pair just what the caddy needs cuzz the old ones are bent up pm me :bowrofl:


yes.. 150$ plus ship'n :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## fcerda956 (Nov 9, 2010)

I need motor mount for 3.8 v6 for a cutty


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

175 shipped...call shop and ask for Chris...1-866-magic-33


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I will post some updated pics tomorrow of the redesigned mounts. This way they can try to copy them . Got to love the internet.. LOL These neweer designs are all lazor cut from 1/4 steel plate ,look pretty simialr but much fastere for us to weld and assemble..These things are selling faster then we can make them..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I normally don't build off the wall type stuff... but had a customer request to buil these Caddy mounts...A little more than our mass produced product line..


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## blvd_texas915 (Oct 24, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

We sold these things like crack...BUT back in stock...Hit us up for all your needs...


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup bro I will need a set of whites for my car


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup bro I will need a set of whites for my car


Sorry Junior we out..Got them on order, but not due to arrive next year...
Got some new 4.5 MBQ style These are 14'' tall and 7 turns...Made them for Robs Toypala

Can do you those


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

my frame with 3.8v6 has solid mounts. can I add these mounts with out having to cut and adjust existing solid mounts?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

rudeboi3 said:


> my frame with 3.8v6 has solid mounts. can I add these mounts with out having to cut and adjust existing solid mounts?


:no::no:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------

